# Maiden Voyage



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We bought our 28KRS on Wednesday and took it to Maryland for the Memorial Day Ride to the Wall on Thursday. We had a blast and the outback performed flawlessly with the exception of a few glitches. The tongue jack stripped and our friend broke the handle on the freezer. No biggy, went to Wal-mart for a new tongue jack and with the help of a neighbor camper that had a motor coach jack we had it installed in no time. Just recieved the door latch, installed and waiting on my buddy to come over for more hard times about breaking my new toy. If any one was wondering, a Road King fits in the toy hauler with a couple of inches to spare.
Thank you all for the great web site, this was our deciding factor in getting the Outback over other manufacturers. Your forums had us informed before we had our first walk thru at the Dealership. Not to mention saving us several thousand dollars after reading the post about where to purchase. Hope to meet ya'll at the camp grounds.... must forewarn you about the 4 year old, we call him "The Destoyer". Any hints on how to dis-able the slide out switch? I'm going to pull the fuse after set up on our next outing.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HTQM,

action Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the new 28RKS. sunny Good to hear you had a great maiden voyage. Post often, and let us see some pics if you have any.







Happy Camping!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

HTQM,

Congrats on your new Outback. Glad you found us and glad we could help.

Enjoy your new 28RKS.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Glad the first trip went well. Sounds like you have the right attitude toward owning a trailer. I'd love to hear more about the Destroyer.

I can see it now --- Outback, kid tested, parent approved.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

HTQM,

Great to hear that there is another Virginia Outbacker out there.....The more, the merrier!

One of the guys I work with took the ride to The Wall. He said it was AWESOME and that he WILL do it again.

Glad you had a good time. This is a great bunch of folks and are always willing to lend a hand.

I know what you mean about the kids liking the buttons. I had to get my four year old daughter straightened out on that last summer. Let us know if you need anything!

Sidewinder


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, HTQM!* action

Congratulations on that new 'Roo!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off welcome HTQM to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS
Glad to hear your first trip you had a blast
Sorry to hear about the jack
You should check out some of the rallies in Va. and WV. this summer

Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats *







on the new 28krs
and *welcome aboard * action

darrel


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

WOW, I am surprised a Road King fit. I expected it to be too long. Are you driving it strait in, or at a bit of an angle? Before we bought our Roo, we measured the garage, and drew it in chalk on the driveway. We had to fit our two bikes in the space or we were not going to buy. They fit, but just barely.

Congrats!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Glad you had a good first trip! Regarding that switch cover, I remember somebody was going to put one of those outlet covers (the kind used on outdoor GFI's) over theirs - there was a comment about it being too thick, though - so I'm not sure what the outcome was.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congaruations







on your new toy and welcome to the outback world . Have fun camping and be very safe.

Willie action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How did you strip the tongue jack? I thought ours is pretty rugged. Another thing to check each trip...

Reverie


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I pull the Road King in on the aft edge of the ramp then angle toward the font corner. We had several measurements of the RK when we began shopping, main demension being a length of slightly over 8 feet. I was suprised that the dealership was willing to allow me to load it before agreeing to purchase. I probably go overboard on tei down straps though, better safe than sorry. How do you fit ntwo bikes in there? We're looking into getting the "Boss" a learner bike but didn't figure there would be room for both.

Good idea on the outdoor switch cover for the slide out, this site and help like that where one of the many reasons we opted for the OB. Thanks, I'll give it a swirl and let ya know what I find.

Not sure what happened with the tongue jack, it was our first time using it. I popped the top of when it hapened and the gear attached to the hand crank had almost every tooth stripped off. Plenty of grease. I passed it off as one of those things that sometimes happen.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats the first trip. I'd give my buddy a hard time for YEARS to come if he broke my freezer handle...

You could alway relocate the switch for the slide. Move it up out of the childs reach or behind something, so he can't see it.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

HTQM said:


> How do you fit ntwo bikes in there? We're looking into getting the "Boss" a learner bike but didn't figure there would be room for both.
> [snapback]116392[/snapback]​


VERY carefully. My bike (Vulcan 800 Classic) is 92-93 inches long, which is almost exatly the inside width of the cargo area. I also pull it into the garage slightly angled to the front. I have to remove my left side saddlebag. My wife's bike is shorter (mostly because of the duck tail fender) so it pulls in next to the my bike. It is very tight. My wife has to sit on my bike to hold it up strait while I pull her bike in. We have the straps already connected to the hooks in the floor. We connect them to the bikes and tighten. I use 4 straps per bike.

I have a couple mods planned that should make the job a little easier. I want to add some diamond plate to the wall opposite the entrance ramp so we don't have to worry about scuffing the wall with the front tires. I also want to add at least two more tie down hooks in the floor so that I can pull the first bike in and partially strap it down before pulling the second bike in.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on the new Roo!! My hubby wanted one of those.







Loved the description on the 4yr old







I have a 10,8&6 yr olds:: Camping is so much fun with kids!!









Jewels sunny


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Congratulations on your new 28KRS.

Where did you all stay? We were at Cherry Hill on Memorial Day weekend and there were a lot of riders there.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

We stayed at the Charles County Fairgrounds, only a few TT mostly motor coaches and a lot of tent camping. Not very crowded, plenty of room for the kids to ride their bicycles. We heard that the Rolling Thunder campground had about 4K, little to many for us.

The diamond plate sounds like a good idea, we used an old blanket to keep from scuffing the wall. Let me know how the plate and tie downs go, we were thinking a few more spots would be a good as well.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

There are two pics in my gallery, (though not very good ones) of the bikes loaded. click the link in my signature.


----------

